# dexter got a gf! LOL ^^



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

huh? what? mommy says it looks like my hair is permed...whatever that means








hey guys we stopped by petsmart today and guess what we got!








a froggy to play with








and look! mommy got me a chi buddy, she's pink...i think i'll name her pinkydoo (partly from daisy's name teehee)








we do lots of things together now. like chew on froggy together








look out for danger too!








i'm so happy with my pinkydoo. mommy even got a pinkydoo for our summer-exchange buddy :blob5:








now wheres my treat mom?








now this is one thing me and pinkydoo cant do together. mmm!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Dexter, you handsome rascal... I love your pinkydoo!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Dexter, you and Pinkydoo make an awesome couple! :lol: I think Pinkydoo wants a nibble of that chewy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chideb said:


> Aww, Dexter, you handsome rascal... I love your pinkydoo!


thanks deb!!! hehehe :coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Oh Dexter, you and Pinkydoo make an awesome couple! :lol: I think Pinkydoo wants a nibble of that chewy.


bark bark! my duck chewies mine! pinkydoo become chewie too if she touchie my. bark bark! 

LOL . thanks TLI!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That Dexter.. he's such a celebudog! 
I love pinkydoo! I'm banning AJ from all stuffies, he has decided they are all hump toys.. LMAO


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> That Dexter.. he's such a celebudog!
> I love pinkydoo! I'm banning AJ from all stuffies, he has decided they are all hump toys.. LMAO


hehe thanks kitty! oh no applejack!!!  just spray water on him when he humps haha. but pups need stuffies!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

No worries Apple Jack can still have his Wizard.. just not his pink dolly.. ha ha


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Dexter is a cutie. Maxx's fur does the same thing. 
He looks like he really likes his froggy toy.
That chi card in the background is soo cute!Lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aww Dexter is a cutie. Maxx's fur does the same thing.
> He looks like he really likes his froggy toy.
> That chi card in the background is soo cute!Lol!


LOL. he totally destroyed his monkey one with the chewies hanging. so i had to decide that and a pigggy so we decided to get a froggy  oh yes that chi card in the back is adorable! wonder who got us that :tongue1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what a cute g/f! LOL


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dexter you traitor!!!  x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexter you look so hanson next to Pinky Pooh. You are just the cutest!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO so much.. woohooo pinkydoo rocks!! i want a chi toy for Daisy!!! Hahahah this is a little piece of Daisy whilst they can't be together  

Lubs you Dexter woof woof xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Dexter you traitor!!!  x


LMAO a boy has needs.. and fifi was all hussy like with bentley.. so she's hardly one to talk!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> LMAO a boy has needs.. and fifi was all hussy like with bentley.. so she's hardly one to talk!!!!!


Haha thats a fair point! but Fifi's moved on now ... she wants Dexter  ! lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

poor pinkydoo. dexter share that treat you cutie x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Dexter, glad u love your new girlfreind, Pinkydoo. We went shopping at Petsmart yesterday too and bought Pink doggys for our secret exchange dogs too . lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> what a cute g/f! LOL


thanks you!!! hehehe


QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Dexter you look so hanson next to Pinky Pooh. You are just the cutest!


thanks quigley!


Daisydoo said:


> LMAO so much.. woohooo pinkydoo rocks!! i want a chi toy for Daisy!!! Hahahah this is a little piece of Daisy whilst they can't be together
> 
> Lubs you Dexter woof woof xxx


hehe get one for daisy! yes a little piece of daisydoo in pinkydoo rofl! so cutes


Daisydoo said:


> LMAO a boy has needs.. and fifi was all hussy like with bentley.. so she's hardly one to talk!!!!!


ahahaha oh daisy! lmaoooo


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha thats a fair point! but Fifi's moved on now ... she wants Dexter  ! lol


rofl u guys are too funny


*Princess* said:


> poor pinkydoo. dexter share that treat you cutie x


bark bark! my treat mine!!! LOL


elaina said:


> awww, Dexter, glad u love your new girlfreind, Pinkydoo. We went shopping at Petsmart yesterday too and bought Pink doggys for our secret exchange dogs too . lol


wooooo more pink dogs to go around lmao

thanks for the replies guys! hehehe. i hope he doesnt rip her apart lmao


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know we are just hilarious


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So cute! I love your pup! I like the pic of them looking out for danger together.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

awww, he has REALLY fantastic colouring and i love his long hair.

He is beautiful , what a great camo puppia harness!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We love your pinkydoo Dexter. 

Billy and Pixie would loooovvvveeeee one too!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hahaha! Dexter likes pink stuff just like Pedro!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh cute! Dexter looks so happy with is gf.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy says she likes a man whos comfortable with his sexuality and not afraid to admit pink is cool for boys. Woof woof


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

foggy said:


> So cute! I love your pup! I like the pic of them looking out for danger together.


LOL thanks so much! hahaha hes too silly sometimes


Bellatrix said:


> awww, he has REALLY fantastic colouring and i love his long hair.
> 
> He is beautiful , what a great camo puppia harness!


thank you!i loved his red puppia but its too smal for him now  ove ur kitties and pup too!


Pookypeds said:


> Hahaha! Dexter likes pink stuff just like Pedro!!!!


hehehe pink pigs too! yeaaaaa


MChis said:


> Ahhh cute! Dexter looks so happy with is gf.


thanks mchis!


Daisydoo said:


> Daisy says she likes a man whos comfortable with his sexuality and not afraid to admit pink is cool for boys. Woof woof


ahahaha oh daisy, come on fb!!! we miss u! just got home :hello1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol I have that pink chi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> Lol I have that pink chi


yay kioana! LOL :daisy:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Dexter has the most beautiful fringe around his neck. I love his long hair. Tell him to donate some to Tilly, who is practically bald in some spots. LOL

What is that treat he's eating? Is that one of Kona Chips' new beef jerky treats? Whatever it is, it looks delish, Dex. Your mommy spoils you rotten.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awwwww Dex pinkydoo is so cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

unchienne said:


> Dexter has the most beautiful fringe around his neck. I love his long hair. Tell him to donate some to Tilly, who is practically bald in some spots. LOL
> 
> What is that treat he's eating? Is that one of Kona Chips' new beef jerky treats? Whatever it is, it looks delish, Dex. Your mommy spoils you rotten.


hahaha oh thats the word...fringe! thank you! LMAO donate, he keeps leaving furballs on my bed haha! oh no i never tried kona...well no he never tried kona,,,i dont eat the treats lmao. that is canyon creek duck tenders. he used to love vitalife duck tenders but then they stopped making it and they made the canyon ones more rubbery feeling but he still LOVES them. i only give this one to him after he pee/poo/or does something good! he goes nuts and barks for them in yips!:daisy:


MarieUkxx said:


> awwwww Dex pinkydoo is so cute.


thanks marie!!! hehehe


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

he is such a handsome man and cute pics


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Sha Bang!! dexter the Mac Daddy!LOL!!


----------

